# Joe Perry built in Wah circuit....



## Dan Caldwell (Feb 26, 2017)

So I had a trade fall through a few months ago for a Joe Perry Les Paul (black one from the 90s I believe) that had a built in Wah in one of the tone pots. Anyone ever added one in? Only had the guitar a few days and I never opened it up to see what it looks like or how complex it would be. It seems many actually took it out but I really liked it. 

Any idea of where to find info on adding (or pre done kits)? Also curious if anyone know of any other models that had it. 

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The old Systech Harmonic Energizer performed a similar function, although not using an inductor. Frank Zappa had one built in to one of his guitars. I've built a few. Does the "cocked wah" thing well. If you're handy at making things, Madbean has a clone of it. https://www.madbeanpedals.com/projects/archives/FilterMod/KarateShop.zip


----------



## Dan Caldwell (Feb 26, 2017)

Might be a bit beyond my skill but thanks and I’ll look into it. 
Dan


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I may have a built one on a board. When this lockdown blows over, and if you're still interested and come into town, we can try installing it in your guitar.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Cool keep us in the loop of how it works out!

Video would be great.


----------



## DaddyShred (Aug 11, 2019)

I would be very interested to see how that turns out. It sounds like something that would be fun to add to my next build.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I have the wiring diagram for the Joe Perry circuit but it is in PDF format and wont let me upload. I have nothing that will convert it either


Original Gibson & Epiphone Guitar Wirirng Diagrams


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

They should have labelled it "Insert mystery <here>".

A "built-in wah" can take many forms. Ultimately, it is simply a tunable bandpass filter, and there are many ways to accomplish that that don't require a bulky inductor that would be found in a Cry-Baby. The Systech thing I mentioned is a resonant boost. So it doesn't eliminate frequencies above and below some resonant point, but rather emphasizes content _within_ that resonant range, without affecting higher and lower-frequency content.


----------

